

Amazon Introduces Prime Stations - Jeremy1026
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/04/09/amazon-prime-stations-with-music-recommendations-and-unlimited-skips-arrive-on-android/

======
soylentcola
While I will surely check this out (since I've already got Prime), it seems
like yet another service similar to Songza and the rest. While I do like the
radio-style format in many cases (as opposed to the on-demand format of
services like Spotify) I still tend to prefer human-programmed streaming
"stations" over algorithmic ones. Picking a style and having it play a variety
of music is great but as a long-time fan of several Shoutcast stations, there
is simply nothing like a playlist being designed by someone with a love and
knowledge of music.

One of my great joys in life is to listen to a station with great choices and
great variety and realize some thematic connection between the last few songs
the DJ picked. It's like a return to the days of DJs instead of program
directors and marketing departments picking the tunes on the radio...except
now there are tens of thousands of stations so you can find ones that appeal
to your tastes.

Prime Stations will certainly end up in my app list but my bookmarked
Shoutcast streams will still be my go-to source for streaming "radio" for a
while I think.

